

1958 Tybee Island mid-air collision - hodder
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1958_Tybee_Island_mid-air_collision

======
rocky1138
This is interesting. Apparently there is some confusion as to whether or not
it was a functioning bomb. I wonder: why on Earth would they put a functioning
bomb on a plane during an exercise?

